# loss of balance?



## polaris

Thomas has had a really strange day today, he is in very funny mood, in great form one minute and then screaming and screaming the next minute. He has also been falling over a lot today, as if he loses his balance, or goes to grab something and misses it. He's been off his meals too but eating favourites like cereal, bananas, and grapes. He doesn't have a temperature. He has a little bit of a snuffly nose since yesterday.

The thing I'm most worried about is the loss of balance. I was wondering if it could be a problem with his ears? He's not pulling at his ears though, and no temperature. OH suggested maybe it could be a growth spurt causing his to lose his balance. Has anyone else gone through this and what did it turn out to be? Don't know if I should get OH to take him to the doctors in the morning. The GP is very expensive (60 euro) so we can't really afford to go unless we really need to.


----------



## honey08

it sounds like it cud be his ears :( i wud defo take him to the GP x


----------



## Tacey

I wouldn't swear to it, and mum's intuition is best for knowing if something is wrong, but Alice falls over all the time during growth spurts. She seems to lose all spatial awareness and knocks into door frames and other people. I think she just takes a while to adjust to being a different size. 

If in doubt, get him checked though.


----------



## polaris

Tacey said:


> I wouldn't swear to it, and *mum's intuition is best for knowing if something is wrong*, but Alice falls over all the time during growth spurts. She seems to lose all spatial awareness and knocks into door frames and other people. I think she just takes a while to adjust to being a different size.
> 
> If in doubt, get him checked though.

You see that is the thing, I was in work all day so I'm only really going on OH's observations. I think that makes it harder because I can't really judge for myself properly. I didn't really think he seemed unwell this evening, just cranky and very tired. He's gone off to sleep like normal this evening and not a peep out of him so far.

That's interesting that Alice loses her balance during growth spurts, that was what OH thought it might be and he was looking after him all day. :shrug: It's so hard to know what to do. I really wish we had free GP care, even just for children. Obviously I don't mind to spend the money if necessary but we can't really afford to bring him for every concern. :(


----------



## Poppy7

Could it be teething P? Especially since he's had a snuffly nose, off his food etc too? Teething, especially back teeth could affect the ears which would in turn cause him to lose balance? 

I have no hearing at all in my right ear and my balance is shocking :haha: so it could well be ear problems that are related/unrelated to teething...?


----------



## hellohefalump

When Madeleine had an ear infection (age 14 months I think) she lost her balance and stopped walking and went back to crawling! Worth getting checked out I think.


----------



## Cattia

I know this might sound daft and it probably wouldn't apply just today, but his shoes aren't too small are they? I only ask because my friend's little girl started falling over her own feet the whole time andit turned put she needed new shoes. Other than that, it could behis ears. Maybe see how he is in the morning and then call and make an urgent same day appointment in the morning if you need to? I hope he feels better soon, it's such a worry when they're off form isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Only just got new shoes about three weeks ago so I really hope it's not that! LOL!! But I'll check in the morning.

I hadn't really thought of teething, he's in the middle of getting his canines so I guess it could be a factor. But normally he will ask for Bonjela (by pointing at it) if his teeth are hurting him.

I will probably hardly see him in the morning as I have to leave for work at 7.45 and he isn't getting up until 7.30 or 8 recently (!!!). But I think I will ask OH to take him to the docs if he is still the same in the morning or if he has a disturbed night tonight.


----------

